# Solar panel Rack



## AndyStacey (Feb 16, 2018)

I am looking to install a solar panel rack on the roof of my cabin. what is the best material to use Steel or alluminium. panel is 68" L x 39" high.


----------



## aldrians (Jan 9, 2020)

i think Aluminum is better, it water resist but more in price and less strong than steel so it need more support.


----------



## Chris Egg (Sep 18, 2019)

You can choose one depending on the following factors.

Strength: Steel is stronger than the aluminum. So, steel is used in lousy weather areas, whereas aluminum is for general climate conditions.

Corrosion: Steel is more prone to corrosion as compared to the aluminum. So, if your area is habitable for corrosion then choose aluminum.

Price: Aluminum is costlier than the steel. 

So, you can decide the one, which one is better according to your surroundings.


----------

